# Uptake didnt' work??



## anamayshun (May 19, 2011)

Ok this is very odd, stlil waiting on some interpretation from my dr. Blood levels showed hyperthyroid a month ago, went for uptake scan and thyroid scan today and they were unable to complete either tests because the iodine was not absorbed by my thyroid which normally indicates a hypothyroid situation. Just curious if anyone else has had this problem? I have never been on any treatments that would alter the results and followed the pre scan diet to the T so that's not the issue. Curious if this could indicate a thyroid cancer of some sorts since the technician mentioned most of it just showed up cold.

Any thoughts?


----------

